# How to build a gun collection



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, 
I turned 38 today and was thinking of the past few years when I came up with this idea:

Save a little coin throughout the year and when the old b-day comes around, purchase a firearm in a caliber that coincides with your age. In retrospect, my list would look like this:

22-Savage Model 12 22-250
24-Savage 99 243
25-Remington 700 25-06
26-Kimber 84 260
27-Winchester model 70 270
28-Cooper 280
30-Weatherby Vanguard 300 win
32-Winchester 94 32WSF
33-Remington Sendero 338RUM
35-Remington Classic 35 Whelen
38-S&W chiefs 38 special
40-Glock 22 40
41-Ruger Blackhawk 41 mag
44-Ruger Redhawk 44 mag
45-Kimber 1911 45 ACP
46-Weatherby 460 Weatherby Mag
48-Ruger Super Blackhawk 480 Ruger
50-Marlin 1895 50 Alaskan

What do you think? Heck of a collection if you ask me!!------SS


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thats cool ss. So are all of those guns (up to 38)actually ones you own? Or are some of them?


----------



## 1finelogger (Jun 1, 2013)

Happy Birthday Springville Shooter! 38 is a great number! 1 Finelogger---Jerry


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I currently own 7 of these guns and have had another 5 in the past.8)---SS


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Good list but b- days really come too far apart plus you gotta celebrate all the major holidays!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

so what happens when you turn say.. 68?


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Mavis13 said:


> so what happens when you turn say.. 68?


6.8 Remington SPC


----------



## Paladin (Jun 29, 2013)

Mojo1 said:


> Good list but b- days really come too far apart plus you gotta celebrate all the major holidays!! :mrgreen:


^This!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I have an easier way to build a gun collection. When my dad died he left nearly 200 guns to us kids. My two sisters and three brothers all picked one and left the rest to me. Combine those and the guns I already had and "bingo", instant gun collection! Thanks Pops! (Still mess ya ol' buddy.)


----------

